# Where to by or sell a gun



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any good sites on the internet for buying of selling guns?

I have some collector pieces I'm thinking of selling and a couple that I would like to try to purchase but have not found them at local gun shows.

Thanks for any help, and I do know about shipping to and from an FFL.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

gunbroker.com
auctionarms.com
gunsamerica.com
Ryan


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Redlabel,
Gun shows in the dakotas don't really have much for high end stuff. If you want to see the grand daddy of gun shows I guess the Vegas show is the one to go to. Mostly high end collector stuff and high end double guns.


----------

